# Is this guy bloated?



## lovefish77 (Aug 18, 2013)

I was wondering if this guy is bloated. His stomach is a bit puffy but he eats very normally (no loss in appetite).

any feedback appreciated.

Thanks,


photo (10) by Rafik Kamel, on Flickr


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

He doesn't appear bloated and the fact that he is eating well and acting fine would indicate not ill.


----------



## lovefish77 (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know i just think he is a bit puffy to the sides. So that is why i think he could be bloated.

Thanks anyway


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

You are just feeding too much. Cut down on the feedings. Once a day would be fine.


----------



## lovefish77 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Gverde,

But i am only feeding once a day, and only what they can consume in like 30 seconds or so. And they appear starving while eating.
I have been feeding: Omega One Tropical Flakes and recently introduced Zoo Med Spirulina Flakes. Occasionally, i feed pellets and sometimes Romain lettuce too.

Any suggestions for the food?

Thanks agian


----------



## lovefish77 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just an update,

I think the fish looks normal now (no longer puffy) but it seems to be chewing on something all day. Is this a disease or something?

Let me know please
Thanks,


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

"She" is probably holding eggs


----------



## lovefish77 (Aug 18, 2013)

How come? i dont think there are any mature fish in the tank, this one is like 1.5 inches only. Can they carry at that size?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Are your fish Paralabidochromis chromogynos? Victorians? I have some of these and they started holding very young. 1 1/2 inches does seem small but I know some of mine where holding before they were a full two inches in size.


----------



## lovefish77 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dont know the exact names, i have:
2 red zebra (2 " but dont know the sex)
1 acei (dont know the sex)
1 peacock (pictured above -possibly holding)
1 peach - red german (dont know the sex).

not experienced, cant really tell and dont know how to verify or what to do..

thanks anyway


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

If it is a female and she is holding there is nothing you have to do. And because you have a mix of fish, I would recommend letting her spit in the tank. Her babies will in all likelihood be hybrids. You would not want to sell or pass those on to others.


----------

